# Bonding pouches?



## Greyss (Apr 11, 2012)

As some people know i belive to have an untame, blind 6 month old albino rat. A while ago i made a bonding pouch, i took me a long time and i was very proud of it. however i never got round to using it. i never really understood how to. so has anyone else used them? When is the best time to use it? Day, morning, evening or night? Should i use it when hes tired? how long should i leave him in there for? Thanks for replies! Sorry if im rambleing a bit xox


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

What's worked best for me with a bonding pouch is to pick a time they're kind of sleepy - like the middle of the afternoon. How much time they spend in the pouch depends on their comfort level. As soon as they start to get frantic, they go back to their cage, even if it's just a few minutes. The time out gets longer and longer, once they get used to it. 

The idea is to keep them near you without actually having to hold them with your hands. I wear mine around my neck. Lots of people use the hoods on a hoodie the same way, and some use a fanny pack type deal.


----------



## Greyss (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh thankypu so muh for replying! I will try that! xox


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

You're welcome.  Another thing you can try is out time just with you. A bed or recliner covered with a "rat blanket" is my favorite, but I know people do bonding sessions in the bath tub, as well. 

Those sessions usually last a little longer because the rat is free, (somewhat), to move around, and they tend not to get as frantic. They can come check you out as they want to. I use a small cage at the foot of the bed they can go in and out of as they like, and small boxes or paper bags to hide/play in. When they're done exploring, they'll go into a box or the cage and stay there, and that's when I know the session is over. Before long, that turns into play time with you and he'll look forward to it.


----------

